# Nintendo 3DS Games



## JasonBurrows (Dec 18, 2015)

How many of the following Nintendo 3DS games from the image in the spoiler do you own?
I personally have 29 of the 50 in the image.



Spoiler


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 18, 2015)

8.


----------



## Loriii (Dec 18, 2015)

36, if I'm not mistaken


----------



## FancyThat (Dec 18, 2015)

15 I believe.


----------



## Manah (Dec 18, 2015)

19.


----------



## okaimii (Dec 18, 2015)

Only 9.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Dec 18, 2015)

I have only 8. I think it's time to get some more XD


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 18, 2015)

have 9 of them.

so which ones do you rate the best out of that lot?  (top ten, in order?)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2015)

I can't see it.. but I only own two 3ds games now anyways...


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 18, 2015)

11, I believe? I've sold off a few games for time and budget reasons. I still have to play through Bravely Default (currently playing), Xenoblade Chronicles, and a few others. It doesn't help that I've replayed Fire Emblem Awakening a few times, and am currently playing Xenoblade Chronicles X, which is a huge time-eater.


----------



## Lancelot (Dec 18, 2015)

13


----------



## Neechan (Dec 18, 2015)

11


----------



## vexnir (Dec 18, 2015)

11, but I have some that are not in the picture. And for now it's enough for me because I still haven't even played half of MH4U.

(Though, if anything, I must buy MGS:SE because I've been trying to get around to doing it for a long time.)


----------



## matt (Dec 18, 2015)

24


----------



## Libra (Dec 18, 2015)

I have 8 of them. ^_^


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 18, 2015)

I have 13 of them. But I have a lot of games that are also not in that picture.

I would have 14 of them if Nintendo of America would get off their duff and release what is called New Style Boutique 2 in that image in the US.


----------



## Mariah (Dec 18, 2015)

I have four.


----------



## Venn (Dec 18, 2015)

7.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm got 22 of them.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 18, 2015)

I have 8 currently.


----------



## Mairmalade (Dec 18, 2015)

Currently own 4 of them, but if I'm including some of my sold games: 10.


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 18, 2015)

I have 19 c: 

Some though I don't play anymore just cause.... ;-;


----------



## pokedude729 (Dec 18, 2015)

12


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 18, 2015)

10, though Fire Emblem: Awakening was such a disappointment to me compared to the rest of the series and I really suck at Mario Golf: World Tour. Oh, and I don't play Smash Bros. 3DS because I don't want my circle pad to break and I really only got it for early Mewtwo. I would probably be better off selling those three, which would leave me with 7.


----------



## mayortash (Dec 19, 2015)

19 I think. To be honest with the exception of Fantasy Life and ACNL when I finished playing them I put them away and haven't taken them out again.


----------



## lars708 (Dec 19, 2015)

18, i don't have games that are not in that spoiler actually lol...


----------



## Chris (Dec 19, 2015)

I've eight. Did have nine, but I sold _Smash _on the 3DS.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2015)

I have 19, however I also have 3 other games that are not on this list (Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon, LOZ: Tri Force Heroes and Theatrhythm Final Fantasy ) and I'm getting Mario and Luigi Paper Jam when it gets released for the NA region next year and Xenoblade Chronicles 3D sometime later.


----------



## oswaldies (Dec 19, 2015)

11.


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 19, 2015)

Only 4.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 19, 2015)

I got about 15 of these on deck


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

I got like 8 of these. I don't got much 3ds games. lol


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 19, 2015)

There's 50 in the picture.
Anyway I own 24 of them.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 19, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> There's 50 in the picture.


Ok thanks. 
I must have been not focusing when I posted that. XD I will edit the first post.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> How many of the following Nintendo 3DS games from the image in the spoiler do you own?
> I personally have 29 of the 50 in the image.
> 
> 
> ...



i still cant see it o_o maybe remove the large tag?


----------



## N e s s (Dec 19, 2015)

9, 2 were stolen though, so 7.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Fantasy Life is forever one of the best Nintendo RPGs


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 19, 2015)

5 I belive


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Dec 20, 2015)

I have about 15 of those from the image. Soon to be 16 because I'm asking for Happy Homes for Christmas.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Dec 20, 2015)

I have 6. I wanna get Luigi's Mansion, OOT, and possibly DKC Returns.


----------



## graceroxx (Dec 20, 2015)

I have 9 of those.


----------



## tumut (Dec 20, 2015)

I have 9.


----------



## Matt0106 (Dec 20, 2015)

15 games


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 20, 2015)

only 5 ;-; rip


----------



## Joy (Dec 20, 2015)

only 3


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 21, 2015)

I've got 6 of them;

Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer
The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
Super Mario 3D Land
Luigi's Mansion 2 (Dark Moon)
Tomodachi Life


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 22, 2015)

I have 7... XD


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 22, 2015)

I only have six of them, which are:

- AC:NL
- Luigi's Mansion 2
- Mario Kart 7
- New Super Mario Bros. 2
- Pokemon Y
- Tomodachi Life

I used to have three of the games on there (but I don't anymore), which are:

- Pilotwings Resort
- Super Mario 3D Land
- Mario Tennis Open

And I hope to get one of them for Christmas, which is HHD.


----------



## lars708 (Dec 23, 2015)

I just realised that the picture used in this thread came from Nintendo of UK's twitter account haha!


----------



## pillow bunny (Dec 23, 2015)

4, which is all my games


----------



## Sholee (Dec 23, 2015)

bahh can't see the pics! I think I have 9 or 10 though


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 23, 2015)

I have 7! I have all the Layton games


----------



## Pearls (Dec 24, 2015)

15


----------



## StrawberryTiger (Dec 26, 2015)

Only 4... Ultimate NES Remix would be a nice one. Perhaps others, too, don't really know.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 26, 2015)

4 rip


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 27, 2015)

4. I'm clearly not a big gamer. 

But I haven't played any of my games except for AC:NL in the last 3 months.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Dec 27, 2015)

I can count my 3DS games on one hand. I do 99% of my gaming on other consoles or via PC.


----------



## radioloves (Dec 27, 2015)

Hm, three out of thirty, but I also have tomodachi life too I just couldn't find it in the pictures though xD


----------

